# PacPres / Pacific Preservation - BEWARE!



## KateM (Oct 14, 2013)

We did about 6 weeks of work for PacPres and then (because, like everyone else, we've been screwed over by these companies) asked them to confirm that the invoices we'd already submitted were going to be paid. 

The person managing the work we received was rude and openly threatening. Told us that if we did not accept more work, we wouldn't be paid for the work we'd already done! 

No one, and I mean NO ONE in that company would confirm that the total we had in outstanding invoices matched what they had. 

20 emails and 10 days later, we finally got a list of the invoices that they're going to pay first (they still will not confirm the other invoices). They authorized payment on about half of what we'd submitted. Reasons for nonpayment or partial payment included "submitted duplicate photos" "did not label and sort photos" "did not submit proper form." They also cut pricing and tried to tell us that we didn't invoice for the amount that was on the work order. 

All of that was untrue and we have proof. When we work for new clients, we take screenshots of what we submit and print the work orders so that we have proof of the work we've submitted and the amounts on the work orders.

So we've been ripped off yet again. Hoping this thread will keep others from doing the same with this company.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

You haven't been ripped off KateM until you give up on your $.
Contacting the lender/client, notification of intent to lien, well written letters, maybe a visit to their lobby/apartment/rv. If they don't have the reasons for cutting invoices in your contract and can confirm you were liable, then it is bogus.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Contact cleanupman with all info, he will put them on the black list. If I remember correctly they work for altisourse, so contact them with your proof. Good luck! Actually I recieved an email from them recently, let me find it.....


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

It was nothing, uploading support....


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

JDRM said:


> Contact cleanupman with all info, he will put them on the black list. If I remember correctly they work for altisourse, so contact them with your proof. Good luck! Actually I recieved an email from them recently, let me find it.....


They work for many nats. Mcs, Corelogic. FAS. Lps.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

KateM said:


> We did about 6 weeks of work for PacPres and then (because, like everyone else, we've been screwed over by these companies) asked them to confirm that the invoices we'd already submitted were going to be paid.
> 
> The person managing the work we received was rude and openly threatening. Told us that if we did not accept more work, we wouldn't be paid for the work we'd already done!
> 
> ...


Go to D Paul Williams on Foreclosurepedia.org and file a complaint on the iStar complaint tracker.


----------



## shsr (Jan 30, 2013)

First post. Been watching for some time.

We did a job for them in 2009 when we were newbies. They screwed us on every aspect of the initial services job, which we did perfectly, trying to prove ourselves. It happened to be an Alti. Tried to cut our invoice on cyds, doors secured, hazards; everything. After 60 days no pay called them and they gave me the runaround and reasons why they were cutting my invoice (which they had no intention of paying in the first place). Got a few bucks, but lost on the job.

Next time they needed me I told them to forget it and never worked with them again. I am a bit surprised to hear they are still in business.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

shsr said:


> First post. Been watching for some time.
> 
> We did a job for them in 2009 when we were newbies. They screwed us on every aspect of the initial services job, which we did perfectly, trying to prove ourselves. It happened to be an Alti. Tried to cut our invoice on cyds, doors secured, hazards; everything. After 60 days no pay called them and they gave me the runaround and reasons why they were cutting my invoice (which they had no intention of paying in the first place). Got a few bucks, but lost on the job.
> 
> Next time they needed me I told them to forget it and never worked with them again. I am a bit surprised to hear they are still in business.





Thats how subbers stay in business. By screwing folks. 

My last job with them they messed up and sent me their paperwork. 
They were making more on the job than what I was making. 
Paid me $900 and invoices the client $2200. Pushing paper across a desk must be really hard work.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Thats how subbers stay in business. By screwing folks.
> 
> My last job with them they messed up and sent me their paperwork.
> They were making more on the job than what I was making.
> Paid me $900 and invoices the client $2200. Pushing paper across a desk must be really hard work.



Was that your shed teardown??????????


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Was that your shed teardown??????????




No that was thru Mid A. I actually got paid real good for that.


----------



## propresmd (Sep 19, 2013)

*Pacific*

I have been doing work for Pacific for 3 years. Never had any major issues. A couple of issues with cu yd sizes but I got it back on the next few jobs.


----------



## jandt2015 (May 19, 2015)

Inquiring to see if anyone else in having problems with Pacific Preservation Services PAC paying for work done? I would like to see some updates for 2015, if anyone has any. We are new and have already learned some companies are not what they perceive to be. Thank you J


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*I've seen their price list.*



jandt2015 said:


> Inquiring to see if anyone else in having problems with Pacific Preservation Services PAC paying for work done? I would like to see some updates for 2015, if anyone has any. We are new and have already learned some companies are not what they perceive to be. Thank you J


Even if the paid you in full with a bonus, in advance. They are still burning you.


----------

